# Walking on incline or Running?



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2008)

If the goal is to improve cardio capacity and general heart health is there a benefit to a run vs walk up an incline? I realize the heart rate gets going just as fast walking up the hill but does it benefit your heart and circulation just the same?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone even have an opinion on this? I assumed by now someone would have replied to me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I really don't understand what you are asking.

I have looked at the question a few times and I really want to reply to you, but I am not quite sure what you want to know.

I mean, walking or running will help increase your cardiovascular capacity.  Obviously, walking on an incline will be a greater stress than walking on a flat surface.  

Both walking on an incline and running will help you develop your aerobic capacity.  I don't think there is a benefit of one over the other besides the fact that you will eventually adapt and need to find a way to create a proper stimulus in order to progress.  If the heart rate goes up, it doesn't matter what you are doing....the cardiovascular system is working to accomodate that work rate.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I guess I really don't understand what you are asking.
> 
> I have looked at the question a few times and I really want to reply to you, but I am not quite sure what you want to know.
> 
> ...



You sure have a way with words.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 9, 2008)

My question put blunt is if I walk up an incline and get my heart rate up to 150....is that any less of a benefit to my cardiovascular system then running at a fast pace flat and getting up to 150?

I ask because I don't like running and it doesn't like me so I can never seem to push myself running so I walk inclines to get in my cardio. I am just curious if I benefit less because I am not running.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2008)

If you get your heart rate to 150 and that happens to be a heart rate that is moderately difficult and in the rage of the adaptation that you seek, then it doesn't matter if you are:

walking on an incline
running
rowing
elliptical
bike
fucking

you heart rate is still 150.


----------



## Built (Oct 9, 2008)

Incline walking (or running, but I don't jog) is great for building heart stroke because you're making the heart pump through a flexed glute muscle. That's why runners use "hill repeats" - they bring up work capacity like STINK.

I wrote about 'em in my cardio article: Got Built? » How to do Cardio if you MUST!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 9, 2008)

Built said:


> Incline walking (or running, but I don't jog) is great for building heart stroke because you're making the heart pump through a flexed glute muscle. That's why runners use "hill repeats" - they bring up work capacity like STINK.
> 
> I wrote about 'em in my cardio article: Got Built? ï¿½ How to do Cardio if you MUST!



I am not a runner  .... for sure not running inclines anytime soon. I just want to make sure my heart is getting the same benefit from the incline walks as I would from running.


----------



## Built (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't do hill-repeats all year - but I do them once a week for a month or so a few times a year. Try 'em - it's like resistance-training for your heart!


----------

